# ESP Kamikaze IV George Lynch Signature guitar photos



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Here are some pics of the ESP Kami IV I recently purchased from The Calgary Rock Shop. Tim is an awsome guy to do business with.





































Khing


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Far Out! :rockon2:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I can hear the 80's tones screaming off of that!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Any pics of the wall behind it? Hah from what I can see that looks awesome.

Not a fan of the guitar, but congrats on the new axe.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks killer, I used to be a huge Dokken fan, a little less now, but I still have a lot of respect for Mr. Lynch and always had a love for the whacky paintjobs he has on all his guitars. Nice axe:rockon2:.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.. a gtr like this is not everyones fancy for sure it is something ( being such a long time Lynch fan ) that I just had to see thru. I'm very pleased with this Kami, th eScreamin Demon is like a PAF with eq tweeks, a mid output pup so not only does it do 80's metal it easily crossed over to classic rock and early metal with nice roll off cleans. It a versitile pup for sure.

The graphics ( and floyd ) however scream 80's... LOL

Thanks again
Khing


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Any pics of the wall behind it? Hah from what I can see that looks awesome.


I used to have a whole bunch of photos of the wall... it's a 24' by 8' mural with several artists all of whom the mural is in memorial of.
It gives inspiration for sure.
Í'll take some pics in the next little bit and post them.

Khing


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That screaming Demon is a great pickup. Cool guitar, for sure.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice guitar. Seems like a great playing guitar, thats for sure. And, even if the guitar really sucked, you could use the headstock as a weapon in close combat.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

lol... or to harpoon large mammals


----------



## messenger (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice. And I see A LynchBox behind it. :rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

You betcha... match made in heaven... when heaven comes down that is... LOL


----------

